# Toy Yachts



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

*Toy Yachts*


View Advert


I'm a member of a local Model Yachting and Boating club and as well as building quite serious Radio Control Racing Yachts I like to restore small toy yachts, so that any visiting youngsters that 'want a go', can have one to play with on the pond. ... Small toy yachts like the famous old Star Yachts are ideal so if anyone has a beaten up old relic hanging around the loft that you don't need and want to sell, I'd be happy to offer a fair price to give it a new lease of life and to get it sailing again. Anything to get small kids off their IT screens and interacting with real life... 

This below is an example of one that I've just completed but I'm happy to consider any age and size of yacht at all .....  Just shout if you have anything... :thumbsup:













*Advertiser*




artistmike



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£20.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

